# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته الكترونيك هواپيما

## ebi2018

*معرفی رشته الكترونيك هواپيما



 دیباچه:




بخش  عمده‌ای از سیستم‌های زمینی که سلامت و ایمنی یک پرواز را تضمین می‌کنند،  تجهیزات الکترونیکی هستند. افرادی که با این تجهیزات کار کرده و آنها را  تعمیر می‌کنند باید علاوه بر آشنایی با الکترونیک عمومی، با الکترونیک  تخصصی هواپیما نیز آشنا باشند؛ یعنی در سازمان هواپیمایی کشوری نیاز به  تلفیقی از یک دوره الکترونیک عمومی با الکترونیک تخصصی است. در ضمن، این  دوره آن‌قدر کوتاه نیست که بتوان به عنوان یک دوره کوتاه مدت، به  فارغ‌التحصیلان کاردانی یا کارشناسی برق آموزش داد. از این رو، دوره تخصصی الکترونیک هواپیمایی در مقطع کاردانی و کارشناسی  در وزارت علوم ارائه شده است و فارغ‌التحصیلان این رشته، با توجه به توان و  تخصص خود، در سازمان هواپیمایی کشوری به کار گمارده می‌شوند.دروس رشته  الکترونیک هواپیمایی، به ویژه در مقطع کارشناسی، شباهت بسیاری به دروس رشته مهندسی  برق گرایش مخابرات دارد؛ یعنی حدود 90% دروس این دو رشته مشابه است و 10  یا حداکثر 15 درصد از دروس نیز دروس تخصصی الکترونیک هواپیما مثل دوره‌های  تخصصی ILS، VOR یا دوره‌های مقررات ناوبری است. به همین دلیل، فارغ‌التحصیل  این رشته به غیر از صنعت هواپیمایی می‌تواند در صنعت مخابرات نیز مشغول به  فعالیت شود.


توانایی‌های لازم :


توانایی‌های لازم برای این رشته مانند رشته اویونیک هواپیما است.


موقعیت شغلی در ایران :


سازمان  هواپیمایی کشوری به تخصص‌ فارغ‌التحصیلان این رشته‌، نیاز بسیاری  دارد.مثلاً برای سیستم‌های زمینی که در فرودگاه‌ها نصب می‌شود یا نقاط کور  داخل کشور مثل کویر که هواپیما از آنجا عبور می‌کند و باید بتواند موقعیت  خود را در این مناطق نیز به فرودگاه گزارش کند،‌ نیاز به متخصصان الکترونیک  هواپیما است؛ افرادی که به تعمیر، نگهداری و سرویس سیستم‌های الکترونیکی  موجود می‌پردازند.


درس‌های این رشته در طول تحصیل :


دروس پایه:


ریاضی عمومی، ریاضی کاربردی،‌ فیزیک.


دروس اصلی و تخصصی:


مدار  الکتریکی، الکترونیک، مدارهای منطقی، اندازه‌گیری الکتریکی، ماشین‌های  الکتریکی، نقشه‌کشی صنعتی، برنامه‌نویسی کامپیوتر، اصول فرستنده و گیرنده،  سیستم‌های کمک‌ناوبری، سیستم‌های مخابرات هواپیمایی، قوانین رادیویی، زبان  تخصصی هواپیمایی، کارآموزی CNS/ATM (بسیاری از درس‌های این رشته همراه با  آزمایشگاه است)


منبع : پارسی داک



*

----------


## Coyote

سلام دوستان،
کسی می دونه این رشته در مرکز آموزش عالی هوانوردی و فرودگاهی کشور تا چه رتبه‌ای پذیرش می کنه؟
ممنون!

----------


## broslee

> سلام دوستان،
> کسی می دونه این رشته در مرکز آموزش عالی هوانوردی و فرودگاهی کشور تا چه رتبه‌ای پذیرش می کنه؟
> ممنون!


پذیرش امسالشون تو اصلاحیه جزو حذف شدگان قرار گرفته
پارسال تا 2000 و خرده ای

----------


## Coyote

> پذیرش امسالشون تو اصلاحیه جزو حذف شدگان قرار گرفته
> پارسال تا 2000 و خرده ای


بله، درسته حذف شده.
ممنون از شما.

----------

